# Ronald Reagan Joke Montage...he was a class act.



## Ozarkgal (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

No, no and no!  Ronald Rayguns was evil personified; hopefully rotting in hell and just another stinking chickenhawk.

*** Ronaldus Magnus. The most beloved man in all of conservatism repeatedly confused (or “confused”) scenes from his acting career with heroic battlefield moments…that he never participated in or witnessed. Reagan, for instance, is reported to have boasted to Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir and Simon Wiesenthal of photographing concentration camps at the end of World War II. He even told Shamir he’d helped liberate Auschwitz. In his autobiography he wrote “by the time I got out of the Army Air Corps all I wanted to do—in common with several million other veterans—was to rest up, make love to my wife.” But as Michael Schaller wrote in his book Reckoning with Reagan, “This obscured the fact that unlike most of the “several million other veterans,” Reagan had left neither home nor wife while in military service.” ***

Now, before we go any further, please allow me to note that I am also NOT a fan of neither that slimy Slick Willy Clinton nor major disappointment Obama.  Guess I just hate all politicians.  Bad attitude, yes.  But, it's all I got...

Sorry if I'm going overboard in my dislike of the guy.  Please, enjoy what you find so endearing about him and feel free to bash my heroes . . . Ren Hoek and Wilbur Kookmeyer...


----------

